# Do Chinchillas get lonely?



## Anna_Luciie_x (Aug 5, 2008)

My Chinchilla is alone. We got her from a woman that didn't want her anymore about a year ago and we've never got another. She has a big cage and is always getting attention from either myself, my sisters or the dog..lol

she seems to like my dog quite alot because they kiss each other!! 

But she's never been with another Chinchilla before and makes these squeak noises sometimes like shes calling for another one.
Is she feeling lonely?


----------



## Mystic*Dreamer (Jul 26, 2008)

I always wonder about this exact question.... Because I've got a chinchilla on his own.... Ohh and your dog wont be kissing your chinnie... Because chinchillas greet each other by rubbing each others noses together and your prbably mistaking them for doing that... Lol! XD ... But yeaa thats a good question...


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

i think they do i had just one chin and to start with she was fine but then she changed and would just sit at the bottom for her cage only moving to have a drink or food. she was fine while she was out playing with me. 
so i got another chin it told about three months before their could be in the same cage 24/7 but now she is much happier and they cuddle up together and run and jump around the cage.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah they do a bit, if you can find another rescue chilli that would be good, but otherwise as long as you give her lots of attention she'll be ok


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Firstly, chinchillas cope very well on their own, they don't 'need' a friend but it all depends on how much time to spend with your chin.

If you get another chin, it should be quarantined for at least 6-8 weeks. and then an introductory period takes time too. You will need a spare cage for your new chin, then after the quaratine period is over, you will need to put both cages side by side for a few weeks, maybe even months before letting them in with eachother.
Some chins will never take to eachother, so you will need to prepared and realise that you might have 2 cages on your hand.


----------



## elle (Aug 21, 2008)

Chinchillas are social in the wild and benefit greatly from a companion(s). I have 7 chins, 4 females (live together) and 3 males (live together). They always sleep very close together and never fight (all rescues).
It can be difercult to introduce them together, so I would recommend going to a rescue and asking if the new chinchilla can be returned if they do not get along (if you really don't have facillities to keep them seperate). Even if you only get to a stage where they will only get along if outside the cage (not all chins like each other they are all individuals) they are still getting interaction from their own species. 
A large new cage (neutral territory) can help with introductions, when you do eventually put them together. i find moving the new cage to a different location (different room preferably) can help a lot as neither chin will have a an established territory, and they often cling together for safey. You can then put it back where it was if they have mixed well after a week or so.
Introducing a younger chin can also help and swopping them into each others slightly dirty cages so they can gradually get used to each others smell. First meetings should be on neutral territory (such as in a small room like the bathroom-block any holes up first and always supervise). Keep the cages next to each other (after having the new one in a seperate room for a few weeks to make sure it is healthy).
There will be a few minor scraps when first living together but as long as they are only minor they will sort themselves out after a while.
Ultimately the decision is up to you as you already spend lots of time with your chin, I just feel that for sociable animals there is no substitute for a friend of their own species (they speak the same language after all).


----------

